# Andie's Mountain Mittsu



## Underd0g (Jun 12, 2018)

​​​
Oh, That's Bad?​
Andie was at the pond one day when a duck swam up to him, "Hello." said the duck. "What's your story?" she asked of Andie.

Andie had never heard such a greeting before, so he simply said "I'm Andie, I live around here." But then he thought he would try the new greeting himself, "What's your story?"

So the duck began: "Well, I was flying with my flock when I became distracted by a beautiful forest and was separated from my friends."

"Oh, that's bad." Andie remarked.

"No, that's good because a new flock came along and there were friends I hadn't seenin a long time and we were able to talk about the good old days." Said the duck.

"Oh, that's good." said Andie.

"No, that's bad." replied the duck. "While we were talking and flying I didn't notice a treetop and I hit it hurting my wing. I fell to the ground, injured."

"Oh, that's bad." Andie said sympathetically.

"No, that's good." the duck continued,  "Because while I was nursing the wound a hunter was in the area and he didn't see me because he was looking into the sky."

"Oh, that's good." Andie said, relieved the duck had escaped the danger of the hunter.

"No, that's bad." The duck said sadly. "Because the hunter chased the flock away, and I was stranded and lost."

"Oh, that's bad." said Andie. 

"No, that's good." the duck said cheerily. "It gave me time to build a nest."

"Oh, that's good." said Andie slowly.

"No, that's bad." the duck said quietly. Then she whispered, "It attracted wolves, and they destroyed my nest, and drove me away." Her voice rose louder. "I was alone and hungry."

"Oh, that's bad." Andie said suspiciously.

"No, that's good." the duck said triumphantly. "While I was looking for a new place to build a nest, I found a patch of wild grain and grass. There was so much seed and food I couldn't eat it all."

"Oh that's good." Andie said unconvincingly.

"No, that's bad." said the duck, "When I honked with glee, a flock of strange ducks I had never seen before heard my honking, came and gobbled up all the food."

"Oh,that's bad." Andie said frustrated.

"No,that's good." the duck said, "because they befriended me, and they knew where my flock was, and they took me right to them."

Andie was quiet for a moment and then he asked, "Is that good?"

The duck looked at Andie strangely and replied, "Of course that was good, why wouldn't it be? What a silly question."


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jul 5, 2018)

I enjoyed this one as well!!

These might make good children's books. I'd change the title of this one, I think. But I don't have an alternative to suggest, at the moment.

It reminds me the story of the Chinese farmer.

Anyway, enjoyed it!


----------

